# Poudre - Wood Alert - Filter Plant



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Filter Plant Run - Wood Alert:

As of Friday, April 13th there are several downed trees blocking the left channel on the rapid directly below and around the bend from the Hwy14 bridge and above Mad Dog. The rapid contains several boulders and is typically run on the river left side. The rapid can be navigated right of center maneuvering though the boulders on the right side of the rapid. 

The trees are large enough they won't dislodge with high water. They will need to be cut out. 

Be safe out there.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Wood Update 4/23*

As of 4/23 the beaver downed trees with branches are still blocking the left channel on the rapid between the Hwy14 bridge and Mad Dog. The middle channel has opened up with the higher flows but expect to navigate narrow lines between boulders with lower flows to avoid the trees. 

There are also two logs in the river a short distance above the Filter Plant take-out. One log is blocking the entire left half of the river, and a short distance below that is another log blocking the middle channel of the river. Both logs are easy to avoid by staying in the right channel as you finish up the Filter Plant run. Both should flush out with higher water.


----------

